# Canon SMB and FreeBSD



## Trent (Nov 30, 2021)

I am trying to Scan to File on A FreeBSD Server from a Canon Copier is there any way to make this work?


----------



## diizzy (Nov 30, 2021)

Short anwser, yes
If your MFP device is rather old you most likely need to load a new firmware from Canon that enables SMB2 or higher.


----------



## Trent (Nov 30, 2021)

The machine supports SMB2and 3 it's the login to access the files that seems to be the issue. doing a host search finds the server but upon entering Admin
credentials it doesn't access the file to choose.


----------



## diizzy (Nov 30, 2021)

Use IP (don't forget to use the correct full path) and verify that the share is writeable by the user on a computer


----------



## Trent (Nov 30, 2021)

diizzy said:


> Use IP (don't forget to use the correct full path) and verify that the share is writeable by the user on a computer


We are talking about FreeBSD right? A User on the FreeUSB Server?


----------



## Trent (Nov 30, 2021)

Does this mean if Admin is not one of the shared users using admin's login wont work?


----------



## diizzy (Dec 2, 2021)

Trent said:


> We are talking about FreeBSD right? A User on the FreeUSB Server?


I'm referring to the Samba user you've setup

The rest depends on your access list setup


----------

